

Review: Photo Hunter (iPhone/iPod Touch game) - Spydey
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=293743439&mt=8

======
Spydey
Please review the latest game my partner and I developed for the iPhone.

We’ve also uploaded a video to YouTube with a simple walkthrough of the game
located at: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0duLzHe9aMM>

------
nikils
more reviews here [http://app-
store.appspot.com/?url=viewSoftware%3Fid%3D293743...](http://app-
store.appspot.com/?url=viewSoftware%3Fid%3D293743439%26mt%3D8)

------
markessien
How long did it take you to program that? Is it in cocoa?

